# bass tracker



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am looking at a bass tracker 17.5 foot pro team txw bass boat. Does anyone know what prices a used on runs. I was qouted 15k for the one that I wanted.

JC


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

12to15 is about right


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Boat*

I have had one and they are good boats. I would go with a fiberglass boat for lots of reasons. I can get you a deal on a Privateer Skiff. There is no comparison between the two.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

15 sounds high to me. What size motor does it have? What year? My thinking is high gas prices, depressed boat market, summer is almost over...............you can probably do a lot better.

Just found this and this is for a brand new boat with a 50 horse motor.


http://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=2833

So I'd say you can do a lot better.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

TopsailSurf said:


> 15 sounds high to me. What size motor does it have? What year? My thinking is high gas prices, depressed boat market, summer is almost over...............you can probably do a lot better.
> 
> Just found this and this is for a brand new boat with a 50 horse motor.
> 
> ...


I went to Bass Pro Shop and and leaning toward a small 17to 18 foot center console.

The rest of this year I will be going back and forth to Chicago osee sick mother but next year I will probably have one. I want to spend a lot of time fishing the mouth of the rivers around here. The ones that empty into the bay.
I still love fresh water fishing nd want something that will do both.

JC


----------

